# Ten Year Old Beats 90 Year Old Woman to Death



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2014)

A ten year old boy beat a 90 year old woman to death in her bed, because she "yelled at him".  http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesth...ccused-of-beating-a-90-year-old-woman#2ie4415


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 14, 2014)

Hmmn. A ten year old boy is being charged with murder as an adult, but three policemen who brutally beat a man to death get off scot free ?

A ten year old does not think like an adult and may not yet understand the consequences of his actions or even realise that death is a permanent thing, but the adult men who did this to someone must know what the consequences of their actions are:







I found it on the same Buzzfeed page http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesth...o-police-officers-found-not-guilty-in#3mse44t


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hmm, could the boy be a born psychopath?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 15, 2014)

If not already, once charged as an adult and placed in an adult prison, he soon will be.

When he is released, perhaps he could join the Fullerton Police Force.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Where is Fullerton?  Some primitive settling in OZ?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 15, 2014)

California?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 15, 2014)

I thought that you might be referring to Ferguson...


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 15, 2014)

No idea where it is but this is the reference.



> This is Kelly Thomas. He was a 37-year-old man with schizophrenia. He was living on the streets of Fullerton, California and he died in 2011 after being subdued by police in the summer of 2011.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 15, 2014)

The problem is that it is hard to find people who want to be policemen with the personality of social workers...


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't know. Our police manage to arrest masked superheros carrying swords and deadly cupcakes without once using the tazer or breaking any cheekbones.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...001404525?nk=c3b50c6ae8666a61e6a07e8dfa4f9aa9


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Seems harmless to me...


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 15, 2014)

That's my point. We try not to shoot the harmless ones, unlike some other jurisdictions. :victorious:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 15, 2014)

We prefer to shoot them...


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 15, 2014)

Mean. Very mean.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Not mean at all!  We have to get rid of some of our surplus population some how...


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 15, 2014)

There's always Nauru. Don't you have one close by?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 15, 2014)

We had Alcatraz, but we shut it down as our rehabilitation programs made it no longer necessary...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 15, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Hmmn. A ten year old boy is being charged with murder as an adult, but three policemen who brutally beat a man to death get off scot free ?
> 
> A ten year old does not think like an adult and may not yet understand the consequences of his actions or even realise that death is a permanent thing, but the adult men who did this to someone must know what the consequences of their actions are:
> 
> ...



I forgot about that case Warrigal, those cops should have never gotten away with that murder, just one of many.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 15, 2014)

The cops have a WHOLE body to shoot at and keep the guy alive but somehow they prefer to kill them.


----------



## oldman (Oct 15, 2014)

Getting back to the beginning of the thread, I think this event should make us wonder why this young boy lashed out the way he did. Is this the way things go on in his home? Is his father a good role model? Is the child demented? At 10 years old, I believe the court should have him psychoanalyzed and get to the bottom of the problem. We need to know why, don't we?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 15, 2014)

Agreed, oldman. Something is very wrong here but the answer can't be to try a 10 year old, as an adult, for murder.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, the ten year old DID murder that poor woman!!  Would you like to have him living in YOUR neighborhood?  Ever??


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 15, 2014)

Try him as a child. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 16, 2014)

He should be confined in an appropriate setting until qualified child specialists can determine his mental and emotional state and recommend further action...


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 16, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> He should be confined in an appropriate setting until qualified child specialists can determine his mental and emotional state and recommend further action...



And his cognitive development.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, everything about him should be assessed, and mental retardation could certainly be a factor...


----------

